# 1997 hardbody ka24e turbo help!!



## ant440 (Feb 18, 2013)

So i'm interested in turboing my 1997 hard body. Its got the ka24e 5 speed. I already have most of the parts, a manifold and a stock Volvo turbo with an internal waste gate set at 8 pounds. They were given to me when my friend upgraded his hardbody to a bigger turbo. Im not looking for anything huge until I have to rebuild the motor. Most of the parts were given to me so im just trying to make a fun cheap easy build and reliable until the motor gos. Im not an expert on this stuff but I have a great basic understanding of how everything works and i have worked on turbos a couple times. Ive done tuns of research but there's still a couple things that im not sure about and this forum seemed perfect to help. First i was worried about fuel and tuning. I'm probably going to run the 440cc injectors but im not sure if my computer (stock obdII) is going to work. Whats the cheapest way i can to make sure i'm getting the right fuel air mixture without spending tuns of money at the tune shop? Im really trying to avoid bringing the truck to a tune shop because of how much it costs. Next, am I deff going to have to buy a new fuel pump or will the stock one work?? It would suck because i actually just bought a new fuel pump which was $300. The other thing i was worried about was timing. I know that you usually have to change your timing when ever you super charger or turbo any motor. I read up on one forum that you should retard it about 2 degrees at 8 pounds of boost. Does anyone have any experience with this? I also heard that because its only 8 pounds of boost i might not even have to change it. Like I said im relle not trying to spend a tun of money at the tune shop but i want the truck to run right and last as long as possible. I'm not trying to hack it together either and just make it work. I know the turbo and manifold ran fine on the other truck. Thnks for any help you guys can give.=)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's a good forum with lots of info regarding turbo KA-series engines:

KA-T.org - The Home of 1000+ whp/7 sec Turbo KA's


----------

